
Ask HN: What happens to speeding tickets after driverless? - awinter-py
In a fully autonomous car you can make the argument that a world-class expert is doing its best to provide a safe ride and adapt to conditions.<p>Police depts will claim that traffic stops provide a preventative effect on violent crime. Activists will claim that they lack probable cause in most cases, that radar guns don&#x27;t work when there&#x27;s more than one car in the line of sight, or that terry stops support civil forfeiture (i.e. asset seizure).<p>Will the ticket system fade away? What will take its place? (video surveillance inside all cars?).
======
nnn1234
Excellent question by the OP. Civil Forfeiture is an issue when not done for
the right reasons. If compliance is made absolute by driverless cars for the
rules of the road( traffic based) then apart from not needing traffic cops is
the least of our worries. I would suggest reading cory doctorows work on this
subject. [http://this.deakin.edu.au/culture/car-
wars](http://this.deakin.edu.au/culture/car-wars) You are right to worry about
constant surveilance. Who controls the ID layer to activate these cars will be
paramount.

there might be an ID check everytime someone enters a self driving car, which
lets be honest will be shared most of the time. So it may be sold to us as an
easy payment system. Frictionless as the SV people say.

Absolute compliance with a set of rules will bring about change in the way we
think about results of non compliance

~~~
nnn1234
Wrote that quite fast banging out the words, which means the grammar will be
shoddy. Just shows how pertinent the issue is

